# Western Noseband



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently purchased my horse Koby a few months ago and have came to find that he needs a noseband. I ride western and love the western look. I can't seem to find any western bridles with a noseband that I really like. I also like the native american style. Does anyone know of any websites that sell western bridles with nosebands? I am also trying to go bitless and I need some suggestions on how to do that the right way. My horse just hates things in his mouth and does a lot better if I just ride him in his halter. Any tips would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nose band meaning?...There are different types of nosebands when riding Western. A noseband that is connected to a bit, a noseband on a "sidepull" bridle, a noseband that is connected to a tie down...It would be helpful to know which one you're talking about.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

NO horse needs a noseband. Many riders need them but the horses don't. Horses don't generally mind the bit in thier mouth as much as the hands that are on the reins so the first thing I'd do is take a long hard look at the way you're riding her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What's the reasoning behind him "needing" a noseband? If you are thinking of using one to keep him from gaping his mouth, then you would essentially be taking an aspirin for a broken arm. Sure, it may cover up the symptoms for a short time, but it won't fix the problem.

Generally speaking, a noseband (or caveson) isn't a standard piece of western equipment. The folks that do use them _properly_ only do so for decoration and they serve no real purpose. 

Or are you talking about a tie-down? If you are wanting to use a tie-down on him, it's pretty unlikely you'll ever be able to go bitless because he'll learn to brace against it and won't associate pressure there with the cue for stop. Plus, tie downs are not for creating headsets. If it's being used to keep their head down, then it's being used wrong and causing many more problems than it will ever fix.

If you are wanting to go bitless for western riding, I would strongly suggest either a sidepull (avoid the single rope, they are rather harsh)
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Leather Stitched Sidepull With Double Rope Nose

This one is full leather. It's technically an english bridle but you could switch the reins out and it would work fine for western
Tory Leather Nose Side Pull - Horse.com

Or maybe something like a soft or "loping" hackamore. It has the functionality of riding in a halter type bridle, but has the look of an actual bridle.
4 Plait Soft Rope Hackamore w/Flat Reins | NRS - National Roper Supply - Western Wear, tack, team ropes, horse tack, team roping ropes, bits...


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

smrobs said:


> What's the reasoning behind him "needing" a noseband? If you are thinking of using one to keep him from gaping his mouth, then you would essentially be taking an aspirin for a broken arm. Sure, it may cover up the symptoms for a short time, but it won't fix the problem.
> 
> Generally speaking, a noseband (or caveson) isn't a standard piece of western equipment. The folks that do use them _properly_ only do so for decoration and they serve no real purpose.
> 
> ...


When I'm riding him he won't stop when he is wearing a bridal. As soon as I take off his bridal and ride him with just a halter he stops on a dime.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You should concentrate on how you're riding him and why he is having a problem with the bridle. Changing headgear is probably only a temporary fix and soon he won't stop with a halter either.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. What you describe isn't an equipment issue, it's a training issue. Unless you can find out exactly _why_ he is refusing to stop in the bit and fix the problem, then it will continue to rear it's ugly head no matter what you ride him in.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Nose band meaning?...There are different types of nosebands when riding Western. A noseband that is connected to a bit, a noseband on a "sidepull" bridle, a noseband that is connected to a tie down...It would be helpful to know which one you're talking about.


To be honest I'm not entirely sure. My problem is that when I try to stop my horse he plows right through all of my cues. Of course I ask with my seat first and say "Whoa" but he won't stop with just those cues so I am forced to use the reigns. In then just becomes a game of tug of war and that's not fun for either of us . I have very soft hands so i don't think I am being too rough. His previous owner always rode him with a noseband so yesterday I decided to just try and ride with a halter. He was amazing! Stopping and backing with no problem. So I figured that maybe his problem was that he either hates his bit (my reason for trying to go bitless) or he needs a noseband. He does have a tendency of opening his mouth so maybe that would help that problem also. I hope that helps!


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> NO horse needs a noseband. Many riders need them but the horses don't. Horses don't generally mind the bit in thier mouth as much as the hands that are on the reins so the first thing I'd do is take a long hard look at the way you're riding her.


I have pretty soft hands so i don't think that's the problem. My horse is a he by the way


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

smrobs said:


> What's the reasoning behind him "needing" a noseband? If you are thinking of using one to keep him from gaping his mouth, then you would essentially be taking an aspirin for a broken arm. Sure, it may cover up the symptoms for a short time, but it won't fix the problem.
> 
> Generally speaking, a noseband (or caveson) isn't a standard piece of western equipment. The folks that do use them _properly_ only do so for decoration and they serve no real purpose.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  I really like the look of the Sidepull. I will talk to my trainer and maybe give that a try.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Regardless of how soft your hands are or the gender of your horse you should look at the way you're riding the thing.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> You should concentrate on how you're riding him and why he is having a problem with the bridle. Changing headgear is probably only a temporary fix and soon he won't stop with a halter either.


Yeah I agree with you. He has had this problem since before I owned him. I've been riding for a while now and I've never had this problem with another horse. The trainer at my barn is amaizing so I will deffinitely look into training for the both of us  I know changing the headgear is only a temporary fix but I have been wanting to change it anyways. Even if he didn't have this problem.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I would try a hackamore before the sidepull..just my personal preference.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Some horses prefer hackamore's. Plain and simple. A nice hack is just as classy as any bridle I've seen. But, you have to know the difference between what your horse likes and if you are making him choose.


----------

